
Terrorism as a Tax - xirium
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/05/terrorism_as_a.html
======
technoguyrob
There are eleven million commercial flights each year. [1] Each one gets taxed
$5 after 9/11 for "extra security measures" (just look on your plane ticket
receipt). That's already $66 million each year for pointless security
considerations that any Redditor or Digger will reasonable explain to you are
useless.

[1] <http://www.answerbag.com/q_view/34532>

By the way, it would be nice to avoid politics on HN.

------
sealedidentity
That's a very good viewpoint. Kudos to the author and poster.

------
raghus
"More respondents were worried about U.S. immigration officials (70 percent)
than about crime or terrorism (54 percent) when considering a trip to the
country."

Agreed, the US seems to be an exceptionally safe country - especially if you
happen to come from countries outside of N/W Europe. And I think the average
US immigration official would also be considered substantially friendlier than
the average consular officer in those countries.

------
Herring
Did he forget the cost of the war? At $1-2 trillion estimated total, it dwarfs
everything he mentioned.

~~~
brlewis
He only included measures that at least give some appearance of increasing
security.

------
maxklein
The best thing to do after Sept. 11th would have been to mourn, then smile and
pretend it never happened. A lot less would have been lost.

------
dant
It's quite interesting but seems to lack any actual conclusion. Security costs
money, so what?

